# Darker Side of Life Going Forward



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I have seriously enjoyed finding and chatting to roasters to come up with bespoke roasts for the DSOL group but I think it's time to offer up the opportunity to someone else.

The role is really interesting and very rewarding. I've learnt a lot in my time but I find I can not commit the time to to getting the best results possible and I don't want to let people down by not giving it my all.

While I'm here I'd like to thank everyone in the DSOL group (past and present) for contributing both financially and verbally (is there a word for the written equivalent of 'verbal'?) to what has been an eye-opening experience for me.

I therefore offer it up to anyone else that would like a go. If you want to give a little back to the forum and have fun in the process then now is your chance.

As Coffeechap mentioned in his post, the role simply involves finding an appropriate roaster, explaining the ethos behind the group and agreeing on a bean/roast level. Currently, Ronsil is the price negotiator for this group so this is one less thing to have to worry about.

Please express your interest below.

Thank you.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I could be interested pending more info.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I could be interested pending more info.


What would you like to know?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I guess,

How much time per month do you spend on this.

Do you keep a record of who you have tried, who has rejected the offer, who looks good to try.

Do you sample beans first or just go with what the roaster suggests?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Also why would i be appropriate for this role,

My daily role is a medical buyer, i source and negotiate products that are used in the NHS, price is key so negotiating is nothing new, communicating, expediting and dealing with queries are what i do.

Plus i love roasting!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

It varies so it's difficult to say I'm afraid. The more research and exchanges you have with the roaster the more time it takes as does tying different beans/roasts.

It needn't take up longer than a couple hours a month but I find it very difficult to limit my time on it as I work from home and hence it eats into my work schedule.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

...sorry didn't answer all your points...

I don't keep a record of who declined because there are very few who do. It's all money and promo so why would they?

One roaster got cold feet after seeing the Butterworth thread but that was an exception.

I ask anyone I'm drawn to. Some say they categorically don't go dark so that's the end of that.

I def sample their beans. I ask for a sample of their standard dark roast and then ask them to send any others they think might work. Sometimes they do a test darker roast off the bat and send that or after tasting something I advise to go darker or try something else. Some roasters just don't get it and I've had to not order with some even though they sent me through a load of beans.

...sounds like you're perfect for the job Froggy!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, couple of hours a month, even 5-10 hours per month does not seem to much i think, i am online all day at work anyway.

See who else pops up and let me know.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Finance side - i handle - so i , put out info for the quarterly Subs, and guests, collect payments and then pay roasters via invoice

Going forward I'm am sure Ron would love to " train up " the next person to negotiate with roasters too


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Basically, I'm easily distracted and working from home I find I can't discipline myself enough to concentrate on my work!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Considering you roast Froggy, I think you'd bring something else quite valuable to the role.

I'm happy to let you give this a go - unless there is someone else who is really eager...


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That's quick just took an hour out for lunch & its all happening.

Milan ignore my last PM to you regarding this:time-out:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Let me have a night to think about it, i wouldn't want to take over and find i am not 100% up for it only to pass it one to someone else.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

@Milanski, i'm in, want to go to PM to discuss?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice one Froggy, PMing you now....


----------

